# "I LOVE THE BEAVER"



## Dan the manly man (Nov 12, 2014)

I ordered a beaver slingshot and i have been extremely pleased with it

straight out of the box.

You can shoot while holding the beaver in either hand

The beaver has an insertion slot, i like that.

The beaver feels snug in the hand because the finger grooves provide a comfortable secure

place for each finger.

The cushioning under the tail makes the beaver feel warm and soft even in cold weather.

I found it difficult to suppress the excitement of wanting to shoot when

holding the beaver in my hand.

I have shot many slingshots but nothing compares with my first beaver shot.

Dan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You probably got the t-shirt also:

View attachment 70208


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I too, love the beaver...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A manly man gotta love the beaver, right??

...now serious: nice slingshot and very original design!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Signed up, Posted one thread about how great the beaver is fairly in depth, Signs off.

:hmm:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Individual said:


> Signed up, Posted one thread about how great the beaver is fairly in depth, Signs off.
> 
> :hmm:


I would venture a guess that he may be multi tasking.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Save a tree, eat a beaver.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny!

This actually looks like a nice SS!

Of course owning it you'd have to constantly put up with jokes like these from friends.

From the forum posting below it looks like treefork takes honors for the first beaver joke on 22 Sept.!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37697-jack-koehlers-new-beaver-slingshot/

http://supershooting.com/BEAVER.html


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

No more beaver jokes.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Individual said:


> Signed up, Posted one thread about how great the beaver is fairly in depth, Signs off.
> 
> :hmm:


...sometimes something that someone completely unaffiliated with you makes something that's just SO cool, that you feel compelled to hop onto internet forums, create an account, & stay on just long enough to share with the world in depth that which has touched you so profoundly. I get It...I'm not sure what YOU'RE implying with these implied implications...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...it is cool though, & I enjoy the innuendo. I may buy one strictly for foreplay.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dan the manly man said:


> ...The beaver has an insertion slot, i like that.


...that's the best part



Dan the manly man said:


> The beaver feels snug...


...as well it should...



Dan the manly man said:


> The cushioning under the tail makes the beaver feel warm and soft...I found it difficult to suppress the excitement of wanting to shoot...


Me too, Dan, me too...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 70265
View attachment 70266


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...this thread has SOO much potential...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...this thread has SOO much potential...


TOO much.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It is a great slingshot and a lot of fun too shoot! I love it too!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I love puns but.....this is just too easy. I'll pass. Have fun with your Beaver.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 70271


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Where can I get a beaver slingshot?


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Where can I get a beaver slingshot?


http://slingshotforu...aver-slingshot/

http://supershooting.com/BEAVER.html


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't mind paying for slings, but $85 on this one seems about $20 too much...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I don't mind paying for slings, but $85 on this one seems about $20 too much...


I'd say closer to $15, Maybe $16 to much..


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi i just want to let you it's worth every penny to get on of Jack K. Slingshot they are made so very well and are fun to shoot and will last for ever ever 
Cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Individual said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind paying for slings, but $85 on this one seems about $20 too much...
> ...


Well, when you factor in shipping...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on you know you want one


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Come on you know you want one


Maybe if I was sportin' some beer...no...151 goggles, LoL

...to be honest, I got so caught up in the fun of the verbiage, that I didn't even realize it was from Koehler. I liked it right off the bat, but thought that somebody just tried to sell something due to the single post nature of the thread. Now that I know, I'm placing an order


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Now that I know, I'm placing an order


Are you getting The Triangle, The H Bomb, or the true masterpiece THE BIG W?

Are you sure you have the lips to handle it?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I know, I'm placing an order
> ...


Couldn't decide, so I'm going for all 3! You jelly???

Plus I love the beaver


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there any subject you guys cannot morph into a "Bash Shockley" thread?

"We think that replies should always be on topic. We encourage and welcome debate, even if it's fervent, because we know how much you care about this stuff -- we care about it, too! However, your comments should be reasonably polite and wherever possible, lighthearted. Making personal attacks against other members, moderators, or admin seriously degrades the community and quality of the discussion, and it won't be tolerated."

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Is there any subject you guys cannot morph into a "Bash Shockley" thread?


Well, it seemed like you missed the boat on deleting posts laden with double entendre, so we figured we'd give you something else to get all frazzled about...

...did it work?

I'm looking forward to having a beaver in my hands


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

No, it did not get me frazzled. Double entendre is not necessarily a violation of board rules. Off-topic and/or personal attacks are.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> No, it did not get me frazzled. Double entendre is not necessarily a violation of board rules. Off-topic and/or personal attacks are.


Where was the attack again?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't play dumb. It's not manly.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Don't play dumb. It's not manly.


...I'm a girl...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Don't play dumb. It's not manly.
> ...


...& I love my beaver


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Don't play dumb. It's not manly.
> ...


Well then, that makes everything all right.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


Does it look like the one in the OP?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Close...but the grip is a lil' thicker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Come on you know you want one
> ...


When you place the order make sure you spec it out properly.

View attachment 70503


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Justin Beaver


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I like "equipmenty" functional SSs (to actually shoot). This Beaver is a strong stocky design...you can't get much more sturdy/stronger but never heard of this model, visited website. The beaver tail support for resisting pull torque, spreading it over more surface area is reminiscent of the beaver tail grip safety on my .45 AMT Hardballer combat pistol to resist recoil. Unlike my .45 beaver tail, this wide metal beaver tail on the SS however would hit my thumb knucle on a hammer hold hence I don't put beaver tails on my super equipmenty SSs. I'd like one but my hand isn't built for it. Arm/wrist braces do work better for this. Instead, to compensate for back torque on the forks upon pulling using hammer hold, I make extensive use now of a heal of the hand rest, similar to Hamerli target pistols, and prominent pinkey finger rest and finger groves and an outright hole for my index finger like a trigger guard sorta..will post on gallery this evening after they're finished...2 new super ergo monsters.

...ideas to incorporate into a big fat thick billet of micarta I just laid up with two SSs drawn on it to band saw. I like the shortness of the Beaver SS and palm swell...nice 'n heavy no nonsence fork setup for tubes. The whole thing is ergo comfy, with wide deep forks -no fork hits, better to reduce band congestion upon release. For storebought, I really like this model. The sight hole is interesting but I no longer use sights. I've 8 SS now and a sight is good in a way so you don't have to "get used to the impact point" when changing SSs. Frankly I forget where each shoots. I used to use a cable tie for this but changed band widths/lenghts so much it was useless, variance in impact points w/ each band setup, so removed it from the only SS I installed it on.

By the way a little levity is good for the soul..no prob with the posts above, hehe. And the image wasn't posted with a background of feminine products.

Chuck


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Susi, I look forward to pics of you super ergo monsters!


----------

